# ATV Luggage bag???



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

Looking to put a Luggage bag on the back of my Outlander... Any reccomendations? Brands? Models? I keep hearing people say make sure you dont get one with zippers? Anyone else have problems with them? I dont know of I want a big hardsided trunk as I'd like to keep the size down a lil bit! Any info or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm looking at the Plano box from Cabelas for $139. Then a Kolpin for the front. For any long rides you'll want storage. Its better to have too much storage instead of too little. When you ride with the wife and she is buying you just let her load you up.


----------



## pilsbury38 (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a bag with a zipper, it does get dirt and dust in it i put a little 3 in 1 oil on it and it works fine, buddy uses a wax on his it seems to work to. I guess its back to that personal preference thing.:lol:


----------



## Sled Solutions (Nov 19, 2004)

johnnie555 said:


> Looking to put a Luggage bag on the back of my Outlander... Any reccomendations? Brands? Models? I keep hearing people say make sure you dont get one with zippers? Anyone else have problems with them? I dont know of I want a big hardsided trunk as I'd like to keep the size down a lil bit! Any info or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!!


We have many to offer you. Just let me know what your price range is and I'll show you what we can do.


----------



## Rysalka (Aug 13, 2008)

I have a hard box on my Grizzly and very happy with it,,rain and dust free, plus something to lean on when resting. 
Wife has soft one same size gets dusty inside even when zipped...does keep rain out, zippers have survived two years. 
Both are Kolpin


----------



## pilsbury38 (Jan 2, 2010)

Rysalka said:


> I have a hard box on my Grizzly and very happy with it,,rain and dust free, plus something to lean on when resting.
> Wife has soft one same size gets dusty inside even when zipped...does keep rain out, zippers have survived two years.
> Both are Kolpin


 My bag also gets dust inside when closed.


----------



## temp989 (Feb 16, 2007)

I just picked up a Moose explorer trunk (hardcase)..yeah its huge but like mentioned something to lean on when stopped (long rides this is a big deal lol), its water proof and lockable (like most hardcases)... i can put ton of gear in it for ice fishing\hunting....hard case is the way to go... JMO


Also no offense to the guy advertising his site on here..but the prices are a bit steep..take any product he carries and google it...if you can't compete what's the point? I went to my local dealership the other day for a price quote on 26in maxxis zilla's on itp112 rims...they told me 855.00 :yikes:....i checked prices on the internet and couldn't find anything cheaper than 755-800 range with shipping. I then found www.4atvtires.com & got the same setup i originally wanted for 605.00 out the door with shipping...Yeah i would have liked to keep my money in Michigan but 250.00 dollars is more money i can put into other additions...JMO but bottom line is no matter what you choose price shop! there are deals are out there


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

yeah I agree with ya Craig about wanting to keep it in Michigan but at the same point, if your (not) gonna be competative, then forget ya! Nice Atv trunk but I think I'm gonna try a ATV bag... Looking at the (Ogio Back Rack ATV Bag) http://www.ozpowersports.com/eshopp...-297-731_product_594888.ATV_BACK_RACK_BAG.htm#

Can get it for 161.. which isnt bad, everyone else wants almost 200 for it! I've got that Plano hard box that I use for Ice fishing and it works pretty darn good, for that, but I want something that colapses a little better! This one has 2 removable coolers, doesnt have zippers to fail, has buckles as well as magnets! Has some really good reviews! Lifetime warranty so we'll put her to the test! Sweet tires and rims by the way! Should trick it out a lil better than factory stuff ya had!


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

I'd check out the Coleman website, they must be a distributor for MadDog Gear, I bought a softside Cargo Bag from them, a auger rack and some 5 gallon bucket holders and I'm really quite satisfied with the quality of their product and their prices were about the best I found on the net. My brother bought a softside Cargo Bag from Gander Mtn. it was made by ClassicAccessories and got a unbelievable buy on it. Bass Pro had some Plano Hards Boxes on sale about a week and a half ago for $29.99, the looked pretty rugged with descent latches and hinges looked to be a pretty good buy.


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

Just picked up one of these!!! Should arrive in a couple of days! Great reviews on this bag! Bought it for the front rack for all around riding, if I plan on doing any extended riding the Plano Trunk Box works great for that! I am in the process of making a little braket out of 2x4's to hold a cooler secure on the back rack for short day trips!

http://ogio.com/product/view/205/ATV-Front


----------



## temp989 (Feb 16, 2007)

johnnie555 said:


> Just picked up one of these!!! Should arrive in a couple of days! Great reviews on this bag! Bought it for the front rack for all around riding, if I plan on doing any extended riding the Plano Trunk Box works great for that! I am in the process of making a little braket out of 2x4's to hold a cooler secure on the back rack for short day trips!
> 
> http://ogio.com/product/view/205/ATV-Front




Looks like a nice bag! Let me know when you can get out and do some riding...i'd like to wait till i have my tires (back order for awhile)..if not though i can still beat the stockers lol...ttys


----------

